# About to be deactivated



## RIUber (Feb 9, 2016)

It's been 4+ weeks since my last ride. I just got an email stating I needed to drive in the next 2 weeks or be deactivated. I thought it was a month but now 6 weeks? Anyways was thinking of doing a ride but have no interest. Every day that I don't drive makes me not want to. Part of me does want to do 1 ride to buy another 6 weeks or so, but why? Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

RIUber said:


> It's been 4+ weeks since my last ride. I just got an email stating I needed to drive in the next 2 weeks or be deactivated. I thought it was a month but now 6 weeks? Anyways was thinking of doing a ride but have no interest. Every day that I don't drive makes me not want to. Part of me does want to do 1 ride to buy another 6 weeks or so, but why? Anyone in the same boat?


I have been driving Lyft only for the last month, and just thinking about turning on the Uber app makes me break out in hives.


----------



## MetroDriver (Apr 13, 2016)

I was in the same boat a few months back when I started out ... back when I did Uber "here n there" ... I went 4weeks like u did & got the 2wk deactivate notice .... glad I did .... I took a trip just to keep me active . About 2 wks later my old car broke down .... & I was out of a car (ie No Uber) ... for at Least 2+ months (Jan til end of March) ... amazingly I Didn't get any deactivation notice during this period . Not sure of the logic there . They did keep me updated on the new stuff & always sent emails enticing me to drive .... Maybe hold onto or take 1 drive as a back up plan I guess?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

When they cut the rates in January, I didn't drive for a month, in February I deleted Uber pax and Uber driver apps. I don't want anything to do with Uber anymore. Not as a driver, or a customer. I really don't care if they don't "like" me as a "partner", but to treat me with naked disdain is intolerable.

I still have the Lyft app, I don't drive - but I would use them as a customer if I need a ride.


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Why would I support U when U doesn't support me?

No tip on app
Lowered rates
Lies

3 strikes and U'r out, I drive Lyft


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Leftright? said:


> Why would I support U when U doesn't support me?
> 
> No tip on app
> Lowered rates
> ...


Bingo.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

I haven't done a ride since late February on either Uber or Lyft. Neither one of them has contacted me with any threatening messages. Even during the six months I was driving I never received any threats of de-activation, despite the fact that I was cancelling and not accepting rides left and right. I didn't have great ratings either because, after the first month or so, it became clear that any effort put into improving the experience for the passengers would not lead to increased earnings. A 4.5 driver is working for the same pay scale as a 5.0 driver.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

No threats from Uber, but no surge, no driving. And they've oversaturated the market with new drivers again. I have no interest in 0.80¢ a mile or $1.91 minimum fares.


----------



## GlendaleUber (Dec 17, 2014)

have not given a ride in 2 years, still active. I keep updating my documents.


----------



## RIUber (Feb 9, 2016)

Supposedly have 2 days left. I have plans today so that leaves Sunday. I may try and do 1 ride, but I said that last week and it didn't happen


----------



## RIUber (Feb 9, 2016)

Did a ride yesterday. 2 minutes away from home and finally got a ping after 20 minutes of nothing and was about to call it quits. Took a guy's parents to their grandson's college graduation. 1 hr trip. Made $43 clear and a $20 tip. Safe for at least another month


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

oscardelta said:


> A 4.5 driver is working for the same pay scale as a 5.0 driver.


That is a remarkably coherent and eye-opening statement of fact.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

DieselkW said:


> That is a remarkably coherent and eye-opening statement of fact.


This should be its own thread:

How Luber should reward their higher-rated drivers, particularly those with 1,000+ rides.

It's stupid that their crappy 4.5 drivers make the same as 5.0 drivers.

I've talked to pax about this. 9-10 say they would pay a bit more to get an "SF-certified" driver.

We good drivers should have our own designation. Luber, this is a good idea.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Had to ask a customer to get out of car for scamming credit card story phone not charge then app closed guess I'm deactivated but no word from uber support don't know what to do


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Sure said:


> I have been driving Lyft only for the last month, and just thinking about turning on the Uber app makes me break out in hives.


It sure seems that way now. Every time you turn on that App. prepare for your day to go to shit!


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Does uber give a reason for deactivation


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Wouldn't inactivity (or lack of actionable performance) mean an employee-employer relationship? I'm asking the question without answering it.

In the contract what is the maximum time delay you are bound to since your latest ride? I didn't see one. You are perpetually an independent contractor until either you do something wrong (they terminate the agreement) or you determine to terminate the agreement.



RIUber said:


> It's been 4+ weeks since my last ride. I just got an email stating I needed to drive in the next 2 weeks or be deactivated. I thought it was a month but now 6 weeks? Anyways was thinking of doing a ride but have no interest. Every day that I don't drive makes me not want to. Part of me does want to do 1 ride to buy another 6 weeks or so, but why? Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I have not driven for Goober since January. I'm still an active driver. They asked me to update my insurance and I did, it takes two seconds to send them a copy of the online document from Progressive.

So I looked recently, and I'm still a "partner". I deleted the apps from my phone and I'm still a "partner". If I needed a ride I'd call a Lyft, but I'm still a "partner".

So it seems as long as you fulfill your insurance obligation, and forward your documents as the old ones expire, at least in Indianapolis you'll remain a partner for months.


----------

